# A Little Something Hiding Under the Porch



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great pictures. I hope they make it!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Cool set of pics. Thanks.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I went back Monday night and picked up the nuc box. The bees were all hunkered down inside the box, and I don't think there was a single straggler left behind. Tuesday afternoon I transferred them to a deep hive box, and in the process I found the queen. She's a nice big looking queen, so hopefully she will work out. There's about 2 1/2 frames worth of bees, some comb with brood, and some comb with honey (goldenrod mostly judging by the smell). I'm giving them some drawn comb, capped comb, brood, and nurse bees from my other hives. I also have them on 2:1 syrup. I have two trapouts that are winding down, but will hopefully supply them with some additional workers to help get ready for winter.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck with them, nice set of photos.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

Nice pics,, looks like fun, under the porch.

Tim Moore


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Speaking of "under the porch" - It seemed like there were almost as many roaches in the box as bees. When I opened the nuc up the nasty vermin went scurrying every where.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Followup:

Here are some pics of the hive two weeks after removal. I added a frame of brood covered with nurse bees, and a frame of honey and pollen covered with bees too. As you can see in some of the photos 3-5 day old larvae are visible, so the hive has a laying queen. I've been feeding them 2:1 syrup, and they look like they are building up well.

The bees have a lot of newly capped honey in addition to the frame I gave them:




You can see the new brood here.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

By the looks of the tiny comb and the brood pattern, I say they were well on their way to becoming a great hive.
Keep us updated on this one. I think you will be quite surprised by the results.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice and they seem friendly too! Glad you saved them!


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took yesterday. It's about 6 days after the last set of pictures. The brood is capped, and the pattern is easier to see. The bees are still extremely docile, and even with no smoke they seem oblivious to the movement of the frames.

The brood pattern front:









and back:









And here are some shots of the queen:


















Some of the uncapped brood is visible in this last photo.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That queen sure is a purdy one. lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adventures in beekeeping. What a great set of photos. You could use them as part of a Bee Talk. Do you do that too?

I love your tag line.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Adventures in beekeeping. What a great set of photos. You could use them as part of a Bee Talk. Do you do that too?
> 
> I love your tag line.


I help out when I can with our local beekeeping association. I also try to have material on hand to show folks when I am selling honey at the farmer's market. I have found that photos from removal hobs are helpful when I'm talking to homeowners who are considering trapouts/cutouts.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations on a job well done with the cut out and the photos. I enjoyed seeing this very much. I wintered a small hive last year that turned out just fine so it gave me a different sense on how many numbers it takes. I am optimistic that your new hive will do well. I hope it does.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## ozebee (Nov 29, 2012)

Great Photos!!

If you are into collecting swarms or doing cutouts and trap outs - join us on www.swarmpatrol.com. The more the merrier.


----------

